# mod_perl problems

## agentwd40

i have added the line "LoadModule perl_module                   extramodules/mod_perl.so" to my apache2.conf and upon starting i get this error

(i'm using apache2 with the latest mod_perl)

[error] Can't locate Apache/Registry.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /home/httpd/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i586-linux/Apache2 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i586-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i586-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i586-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl .) at (eval 3) line 3.

[Mon Mar 10 11:16:54 2003] [error] Can't load Perl module Apache::Registry for server servername:0, exiting...

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks

----------

## sebgarden

Same problem here.

However, you don't need to add any line to apache2.conf. You just need to add -D PERL in /etc/conf.d/apache2  :Smile: 

Regards,

Sébastien.

[EDIT]  Bug #17320

----------

## hansw

Had the same problem. It seems to be a problem in commonapache2.conf. Finding the row with:

```
PerlModule Apache::Registry
```

and changing it to:

```
PerlModule ModPerl::Registry
```

seems to fix this problem, though I have not done extensive testing yet.

HTH,

Hans

----------

## ttaw

Thanks, that works (it starts)

bit i still have an internal server error 500

```

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Apache/2.0.45 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_perl/1.99_08 Perl/v5.8.0 Server at ttaw01.chaoswg.de Port 80

```

The more information is:

```

[Wed May 07 17:56:24 2003] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Wed May 07 17:56:24 2003] [notice] Digest: done

[Wed May 07 17:56:25 2003] [notice] Apache/2.0.45 (Gentoo/Linux) mod_perl/1.99_08 Perl/v5.8.0 configured -- resuming normal operations

[Wed May 07 17:57:01 2003] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] Premature end of script headers: hello.pl

```

This errors comes with every .pl script i try to start at /cgi-bin

----------

